# Help Need advice from a AKC Breeders



## AddraOrnun (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi im not a breeder by trade. I do train puppies and dogs as a side gig though and I am not actually a German Shepherd owner per-say but i need someones help and advice about AKC standards and let me vent. Im completely stressed out over this situation. 
So here’s my issue 
I have a Boarder Collie Amish purebred (no papers) Female she’s 7yrs old. I was watching a registered AKC King German shepherd about 6months old. That is owned by my sisters boyfriend. They went out of town for 11days a begged me to watch their dogs. 
That next Saturday, My dog went into heat. I attempted to keep the dogs separated. Had put my dog in a back room and his in the crate. My boyfriend came and got my dog as she had been in most of the day already, and took her out with him. Well eventually my (sisters kids) my nephews whom I was also watching at the time. let the male out of his box and outside thus allowing the two dogs to together wail I was in the shower. 55days later...
My little sister “just “ informed her boyfriend of my dog being pregnant. And in true her boyfriend fashion went and showed his true colors of straight up crazy psycho, as I'm dealing with this boyfriend screaming at me saying that his dog the male is now worthless for breeding. As His dad and grand father are K-9 unite dogs and because of this I owe him 1500 bucks for his boarding and breeding fees. And I then to be honest I had to just stop listening, as he is on a normal daily basis VERY DIFFICULT to get along with. He’s right your always wrong type guys, always. anyway. So my question is, is what he stated true? is his male dog now really worthless? And do I owe him for this. Or is he blowing smoke. Ive never heard this before. I did offer them when I was sure of the pregnancy a cut on pups best I could do in spite of the situation. Not good enough. Because supposedly I've done this on purpose. And I must have wanted mutt pups. And because I love putting my Female in a great deal of danger with the sheer size of the pups alone. 
Doesn’t matter that I have politely pointed out to him his kids did this, they are 7yrs and 5. I understand this was purely a mistake. An accident. I had my own plans to breed my dog to another Boarder Collie myself. 
But when it all happened I basically said eh s!hit happens We will deal with this. Thank god i have money in the savings. Life gives you lemons sometimes. And life is beautifully imperfect. 
But to be honest I think the true icing on this whole cake is I watched this dog free of charge for 11days, (As i was informed this big dog was “highly” trained). I ended up working with his dog, and exercised him as this dog didn’t have a single manner when he showed up. Just plowed right threw you to go out the doors or whatever. He didn’t even know a single verbal command. I cant have that big a dog out of control in my house my boyfriend has a disabled kid. Boyfriend even told me to take the dog back on night one because of how much of a mess he was. But i said Okay I promised to help my sister I will get him to behave. This dog was full of anxiety to the point he ate three giant dog pillows his first three days. It took me 4 days of coming straight home from work and playing fetch with this dog for 5 hours a day to get him to be relaxed. Enough to focus on me and just basic training. Sit stay lay down. Was also the mark to get him to no longer chew and tare threw his beds. Lil sis informed me later they dont keep a pillow in his kennel at home. As he shreds them apart. It makes sense to me now. At this point after all this and the psycho behavior from her boyfriend. I am almost tempted to take him on his offer to see him in court. 
My true stress is my family at this point backing him up. And telling me to just hand over what he wants to ease the tension. I thus far have refused. It doesn’t even seem right to me. My final response so far was IF my dog and any of these pups even make it through this. I’m not making a single deal. For a mistake. 
Because something doesn’t seem right to me.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

King Shepherds are NOT an AKC recognized breed. They have their own registries they use, but AKC is not one of them. 



Why does he feel the dog is ruined? Because he bred a non GSD? The puppies are mixed breed and the breeding was an accident. IMO you owe him nothing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This breeding did not change the male's genetics. No, you don't owe him anything. Your sister needs a new boyfriend. And your family needs to tell him to sit down.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Why don't you charge him for the vet expenses involved with your bitch and maybe something for harming her through birth? And maybe you can get a new family, toss out all the chaos which may involve your BF. ... So anyway, I'd say to the major nut case "You are nuts. If any one owes anyone anything, you owe me. I am not hearing any more of this." and repeat the same thing to any one else that's on his page. Say it once, maybe twice than just "I will not talk about this." Beyond that, no more watching their dog(s), their child(ren). 



It doesn't sound to me like you need the chaos these folks add.


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

middleofnowhere said:


> Why don't you charge him for the vet expenses involved with your bitch and maybe something for harming her through birth? And maybe you can get a new family, toss out all the chaos which may involve your BF. ... So anyway, I'd say to the major nut case "You are nuts. If any one owes anyone anything, you owe me. I am not hearing any more of this." and repeat the same thing to any one else that's on his page. Say it once, maybe twice than just "I will not talk about this." Beyond that, no more watching their dog(s), their child(ren).
> 
> It doesn't sound to me like you need the chaos these folks add.


I'll add again because it bears repeating--King Shepherds and Shiloh Shepherds are NOT AKC or CKC registered dogs. They are derived from German Shepherds AND other breeds, and thus are not a true breed by AKC or CKC standards. Yes they have their own registries--Shilohs have several, but there's no difference to me than my non registered but truly "purebred" German Shepherd puppy. In no way, shape or form does the male become ruined by breeding another non registered bitch. He just contributed his genes and that is all.

If your bitch is now 7 she's reaching/or reached the end of her breeding life, so you're the one who's out, as you couldn't breed her to what you wanted.

Boyfriend's crazy, full stop.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, here's the bottom line.

It was your responsibility to keep the dogs apart. They were in your care. That's on you but you already know that.

No, it does nto affect his male at all! So you did not "ruin" his male.

You will incur all the costs of caring for the female and the puppies. You will be the one that has to be responsible and make sure the puppies are in good homes. It's not like mutts are going to sell for a purebred price. So you have to vet the homes and then you should have a contract stating the dogs come back to you if they ahve to be rehomed.

So all responsibility and costs falls back on you. Tell him No. End of story. Let him sue you.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Everything everyone else said. But one favor, can you post pics of the puppies when they come? I’m curious what the would look like, and besides, all puppies are adorable!


----------



## AddraOrnun (Sep 19, 2019)

Thank you all for allowing me to mind dump. Your answers are much needed and eye opening on a few points figured sister’s boyfriend was full of s!it. 
Lol wish I could just get a whole new family somedays. Amazing to me how this whole situation made them go crazy. I did tell them dont ask for anymore favors or sitters. Along with stating that the sisters boyfriend was no longer allowed on my property. And that i’d be more than happy to meet in court. That didn’t go well ether. At this point I dont care. 
I will be sure to add the puppies in a happier lighter post. 
Again thank you all!!!


----------

